# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  В России сайты будут закрывать без решения суда

## olejah

Борьба с интернет-пиратством в России уже завтра пойдет активнее: закон о полиции, который вступает в силу с 1 марта, позволяет закрывать сайты просто по требованию полицейских, без суда. 

Минэкономразвития направило в торговое представительство США доклад о ситуации с защитой интеллектуальной собственности в России, сообщил директор департамента торговых переговоров Минэкономразвития Максим Медведков. Каждую весну торговое представительство США составляет отчет о защите интеллектуальной собственности в разных странах. Россия традиционно среди стран, не обеспечивающих адекватный уровень защиты этих прав, в прошлом году ее соседями были Китай и Алжир. 

Сейчас ситуация улучшилась, говорится в докладе Минэкономразвития. В законодательство внесены коррективы — например, стало сложнее получать лицензии на производство дисков, закрываются сайты, незаконно распространявшие mp3, видеоконтент и игры. (То есть в основном они продолжают работу, но переехали на зарубежные серверы.) Но самое существенное, по мнению министерства, — закон о полиции, наделяющий ее правом давать руководителям хостинговых компаний обязательные для исполнения предписания об устранении причин и условий, ведущих к совершению преступлений и административных правонарушений. 

Законное право вносить представления об устранении обстоятельств, способствующих совершению правонарушений, у милиции есть еще с 1999 г. Но исполнять эти представления прежде было не обязательно, закон о милиции обязывал получателей только рассматривать их. Как действовать, провайдеры решали сами. "Вымпелком" и "Акадо", по словам их представителей, приостанавливали доступ к сайтам исключительно на основании судебных решений. Хостинг-провайдеры, входящие в группу Hosting Community, не получали от правоохранительных органов требований закрыть тот или иной ресурс без судебного решения, но в отрасли подобные случаи известны, говорит управляющий партнер Hosting Community Александр Панов. 

Теперь эта практика возведена в правило: по закону о полиции ее представления обязательны для исполнения. 

Новый закон повышает эффективность борьбы с нарушениями авторских прав в интернете, согласен сотрудник МВД. Он устраняет вилку между законом о правах потребителя, стимулирующим провайдеров медлить с отключением сайта, и пожеланиями правоохранительных органов, объясняет председатель совета директоров группы компаний "Мастерхост" Леонид Филатов.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## samnick

вывод один -- все на зарубежные хостинги 

а то зная наши реали жизни под закон легко могут попасть даже сайты посвященные вышивке крестиком

----------


## nicolai

*И смех и грех,придётся платить "забугровым" хостингам.*

----------


## tar

все проти людей делают

----------


## VV2006

> *И смех и грех,придётся платить "забугровым" хостингам.*


... или традиционно вводить в искушение поли-мили-цию? 
Семена коррупции, мздоимства и вымогательства, увы, благополучно взрастают и на правовом поле. Пресловутое переименование милиции в полицию - пустая трата денег (капусты, бабла, зелени... Правильно - как ни назови.). Если милицейский произвол сменится полицейским - от этого кому-то станет легче?

----------

